# Visibility



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone been offshore this week? 

What is the vis looking like?

Went Sunday and there was the garbage on the surface down to about 50-60 feet or so but nice and clear under that...had to go a ways offshore though.

Trying to make plans for the weekend............


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Good question. We went out Saturday to the SW and it looked like viz was starting to clear up - 30' on the bottom. Went out yesterday to the same wreck and you couldn't see your hand in front of your face. Grouper Ninja and dk are going out tomorrow to try to figure out what's causing all of this bad viz and where we can actually go diving. Really strange weather we're having this year. I can't get my students out in zero viz. They're chomping at the bit and I keep having to tell them no. That really sux for them. Maybe the guys will be successful tomorrow.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

We had to go pretty far offshore and a bit deep to see any clearer water. Once you got under the 60-70 foot mark it was nice. The avocet and Tenneco are probably not where you would want to take students. I have some people I need to do some training with and with Morrisons out of the question I am having to put them off as well.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

I got a report tody from a Destin dive shop the vis was 10-20' and current was mild if this helps


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

We went to the pete tide and the frieghter on Tues. The Vis went from 3 feet on top to about 6 feet on the bottom. Ok so it wasn't that bad but it was no more than 15-20..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

We went out today about 28 miles. Vis up top is still crappy, but it opens up down below.

Rather dark at the bottom still because of the low vis layer up top.

Bumpy as hell today, though... thought we'd need to visit a chiropractor after the ride out.

We're going to hit it again in the morning!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Brian,



I just heard a vis report from the "O". About 60 feet and the crap that has been on the surface is starting to settle out. Anyone have a near shore report?


----------

